# Venting Agm Battery



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

I recently installed 2 6 volt AGM batteries to my outback fifth wheel and was told by the person I bought them from that they don't need to be vented.

A few days later, I read the documentation that came with the batteries and it it has a big warning in bold letters stating "WARNING: All batteries must be adequately vented during charging to avoid accumulation of explosive hydrogen gasses. Never install or charge in a sealed container or room."

When I mentioned this to the guy I got them from, he was kind of defensive and said that sealed meant completely air tight sealed which of course our outback compartments are not. But since directly above where the batteries are stored is our bedroom, I decided to err on the side of safety and modified the plastic battery venting case that came with my outback to work with the two new AGM batteries. And I won't lay in bed wondering if I'm breathing hydrogen gas









Upon researching this topic, I see conflicting stories on the venting. Some say to vent the batteries and other articles say it's not necessary.

So I'm just a little curious what outbackers with AGM batteries here have done.


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

I use 12V AGM almost daily for our test equipment....no vent. But you need to use a charger that can handle an AGM...they cycle differently.


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

Red Beard said:


> I use 12V AGM almost daily for our test equipment....no vent. But you need to use a charger that can handle an AGM...they cycle differently.


For a charger, I have it hooked up to a four panel solar system I recently had installed.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

AGM is a Valve Regulated Lead Acid (VRLA) battery. They have valves that release the pressure that builds. They are less prone to release hydrogen gas but under extreme charging this can still occur. They can be placed inside the RV but should still be in an area where gases will not build up.


----------

